# Anyone heard from Maxpayne...



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Lately??? I was looking through some old threads I posted and saw him in there with a post prompting my curiousity.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

ihola! 

Sorry bout that... it's life. lol


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I was wondering where you'd been lately, Nam. How's it been going? You still in the US on a student visa?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah sadly... its renewed. Well ill work my way toward a greencard


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Mac's back!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, the Big Mac


----------

